# +++ الاختلاط +++



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

* الاختلاط بين الجنسي**ن

ما المقصود بالاختلاط ::

 هناك من يعترض على هذا الاختلاط  ومنهم من يؤيده سواء فى المجتمع العام او الكنسى 

 الاختلاط  مستحب ,, اذا  بعد عن الثنائيات بدون نضج نفسى وروحى للجنسين 

شروط الاختلاط

 1- النضج الفكرى والنفسى والروحى للجنسين

 2- وجود اشراف روحى سليم قادر على ضبط وتقويم هذه العلاقات

 3- وجود هدف مشترك يستدعى ويتطلب التعامل بين الجنس

هناك مكاسب نفسيه للاختلاط

 الانسان المسيحى الروحى انسان سوى ومتميز 

 ((  وأما يسوع فكان يتقدم فى الحكمه والقامه والنعمه عند الله والناس )) :: لو : 2: 52

 والمجتمع المختلط هو أحد المجالات التى يستخدم الروح القدس كل فرد فيها لبناء نفسه والاخرين  بها 

 كما أن الاختلاط له دور أساسى فى بناء شخصيه الفرد .. حيث أكد علماء النفس أن الاختلاط فى مجتمع يضم الجنسين هام جدا ونافع لتكوين الشخصيه الانسانيه 

 كما أنه قبل الدخول لمرحله المراهقه يعانى الطفل من حب الذات وعشقها 
 ويتمحور حول ذاته جنسيا

 ثم يبدأ فى التحول نحو الاخرين 

 كما ان مساحه العنف تقل عند المراهقين فى المجتمع المختلط  

 ولكن هناك شخصيات عدوانيه فى المدارس .. النوادى .. الكنائس وغيرها

 بسبب الاختلاط لوكان سيئ ............ ويقول الرب (( وعبد الرب لا يجب أن يخاصم بل يكون مترفا بالجميع )) :: 2 تى  2: 24  

اذن الاختلاط لا يجب أن يكون للهو والمزاح ولا للصراعات
*

*منقو ل*


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: +++ الاختلاط +++*



> اذن الاختلاط لا يجب أن يكون للهو والمزاح ولا للصراعات



كلام جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا 

وموضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا لمرورك الفاضل 

ام النور معاكى


----------



## happy angel (22 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




شكرا لمروركم المحبوب الرب معكم


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> * الاختلاط بين الجنسي**ن
> 
> ما المقصود بالاختلاط ::
> 
> ...





جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااا للمحبه وكذا لذوقكم


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> * الاختلاط بين الجنسي**ن
> 
> ما المقصود بالاختلاط ::
> 
> ...



رائع كلام جميل النهيسى
بنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ـشكركم جداااااا

يسوع فى كل مكان معاكم


----------



## دموع البابا (3 أكتوبر 2008)

كلام جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا 

وموضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## viviane tarek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع جميل جدا"
جدا"
ورائع
شكرا" لتعب محبتك*_​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------

